# Camping Near Glendale Ca



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

I have a week long training coming up in Glendale CA and was wondering if anybody knows of any nice camping or RV parks in or around the area. I would like to use the OB instead of a hotel if possible.

The same goes for Camp Roberts / Paso Robles area. A 30 minute commute or less would be great.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Matt,

That's going to be tough to find something 30 minutes from Glendale that's worth staying at. Most of the camping/RV places in the LA area are at the beachs or mountains and the drive is going to be a challenge depending on where you're at and when you need to be driving to your class. Remember most people want to get away from LA to camp







. I would try searching the web for camping or RV sites and then post what you found and where they're at. You can probably get some good feedback on the area and the drive you'll be looking at going to and from Glendale. You might also check the LA County Fairgrounds in Pomona, they have a KOA RV facility and they are about 30 miles from Glendale. The LA County Fair is going on for the rest of September so they're probably full for the next month. Good luck.

Hey it was also great to see someone from Visalia







, we were just there over the Labor Day weekend visiting relatives. I used to live there a long time ago, Go Whitney and COS!


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

MJRey said:


> Matt,
> 
> That's going to be tough to find something 30 minutes from Glendale that's worth staying at. Most of the camping/RV places in the LA area are at the beachs or mountains and the drive is going to be a challenge depending on where you're at and when you need to be driving to your class. Remember most people want to get away from LA to camp
> 
> ...


Yes, I went to Mt. Whitney and COS, both good schools. Have you heard anything about Malibu Beach RV Park? Do you know how long it would take to get to Glendale from there?


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Can't help with the Glendale part sorry. Here's one about 30 miles by freeway from Camp Roberts. Can you park at Camp Bob? It's been a few a years since I "trained" there with the Guard but there used to a whole airstrip that isn't used for anything. Lopez lake is about 30 minutes from Camp Bob. www.slocountyparks.com/activities/lopez.htm Haven't stayed there for a few years but went often when we owned a boat. It's nice and easy access from the 101 freeway.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Matt, I did a quick search online and I found a couple of reviews on Malibu Beach RV. Neither were very positive and my guess is the drive from there to Glendale will be challenging.


----------

